# 1986 Prairie Schooner by Mallard Coach Company, INC



## Ranchlady48 (Sep 18, 2011)

I own a 1986 Prairie Schooner and would like to find out if it has asbestos in it, as  where I would like to live the property owners   require there be none in the manufacturing of the RV or any components in the RV!


----------

